# Renaissance St. Croix Carambola Beach Resort



## reefexplorer (Dec 22, 2011)

Are there any others that own timeshares at this resort? We have been owners since 1999. Would like to contact other owners.


----------



## jimf41 (Dec 24, 2011)

Not an owner but we're going there in February on a 5 day TP. I didn't even know they had TS's there. Any tips on what to do would be appreciated. We are renting a car and like to go to secluded beaches with decent snorkeling.


----------



## robcrusoe (Dec 24, 2011)

not an owner either, but this resort has a long history of 'failure'

it was a failing resort bought by Sunterra, they sold only about 5% of the resort [one or two buildings] before they had to dispose of it because of their financial difficulties and I think a local law that put a time limit on how fast a developer must sell to maintain timeshare, I could be wrong.

It's a beautiful spot, you sometimes see off season or last minute pop up in RCI.


----------



## reefexplorer (Dec 26, 2011)

We have owned there since 1999, it is a beautiful place and a quiet part of the island. We bought from Sunterra and when Sunterra filed bankruptcy it sold the resort to a private party. It was kinda rocky but it turned out fine. The person who was in charge of the timeshare portion was great but I just learned that he is gone and the resort is now a Renaissance property . We made reservations for April but I was reading somewhere where they were giving timeshare renters the rooms that were not upgraded. (I don't know if that was exchanged timeshare or owners) which does not seem fair since we paid for a 1 bedroom (most are studios) with a kitchen and we also pay maintenance fees. I was wanting to contact other TS holders and see what there experiences were. 

Jimf41 there is great snorkeling and diving from the resort and you can hike to other beaches. I don't know if you are aware that driving is on the opposite side of the road than we see here on the mainland. I know you will have a great experience as this is a beautiful resort.


----------



## Romenes (Jan 24, 2012)

*What's going on at Carambola?*

We have owned a time share at Carambola since 2000. We are getting no communication from the resort. Haven't had a maintenance fee statement for 2 years. I have called, emailed, and even visited the resort to try and get some answers. No luck. This year they are charging "upgrade" fees if you want to get into a decent room. We have been loyal visitors during the good and bad times at Carambola and feel we deserve some answers.


----------



## reefexplorer (Jan 25, 2012)

We are going to be going in April, you said they will be charging upgrade fees? that is totally wrong we are paying maintenance fees for the upgrades. That is what maintenance fees are for. We also paid for a 1 bedroom with a kitchen, only the revamped rooms have a kitchenette.  I would like to get together with other owners and find out what we can do. I also haven't gotten maintenance fees. I called at the end of November to make a reservation and they told me the person in timeshares was busy and would call back, I called again and no results, they said maintenance fees would be sent the end of December but nothing yet. Talking to Ike a few years ago he said (if i remember correctly) that there were around 250 owners although some have not been paying fees and may have been dropped.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 25, 2012)

How do you exchange into this resort?   It was built by the Rockfeller family many years ago.


----------



## reefexplorer (Jan 25, 2012)

once in a while it will come up on RCI but I think it is very rare. we are owners there


----------



## Anne S (Jan 25, 2012)

We exchanged through RCI in July 2010, and were fortunate enough to get two back-to-back weeks. The only issue I had was that our exchange was supposed to be for a one bedroom but what we got was a studio. However, the location of the unit couldn't be beat! I did submit a review of it.


----------



## reefexplorer (Jan 27, 2012)

The rooms were all originally studios, but when they were sellling timeshares they put a door between the bedroom and the living room and added a kitchenette. therefor it was a 1 bedroom. Were you able to get the 2 weeks from RCI? or are you an owner?


----------



## Anne S (Jan 27, 2012)

reefexplorer said:


> The rooms were all originally studios, but when they were sellling timeshares they put a door between the bedroom and the living room and added a kitchenette. therefor it was a 1 bedroom. Were you able to get the 2 weeks from RCI? or are you an owner?



We exchanged through RCI. Love St. Croix, and love Carambola! Had previously exchanged into Chenay Beach Club, but Carambola is so much nicer.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jan 27, 2012)

Memories...DH and I stayed at this location pre-t/s for us, 1996. ( The week before, we were in St. Thomas at the Elysian.)

Anyhow, way back then, we had a very nice 1 bd with a grassy lawn oceanfront, and DH did a shore dive from the resort.   It was pretty isolated, but a nice place.  

We took a tour out to Buck Island to snorkle.  And I do remember a bar off the side of the road on the way to the resort which was a lot of fun.  Can't remember the name.  I often regret not keeping a diary of all our trips for these details, although we do keep folders for most trips with receipts and maps.


----------



## reefexplorer (Feb 27, 2012)

Romenes said:


> We have owned a time share at Carambola since 2000. We are getting no communication from the resort. Haven't had a maintenance fee statement for 2 years. I have called, emailed, and even visited the resort to try and get some answers. No luck. This year they are charging "upgrade" fees if you want to get into a decent room. We have been loyal visitors during the good and bad times at Carambola and feel we deserve some answers.



You should not have to pay extra for "upgrade" fees, that is what we pay maintainence fees for. I can see them charging other timeshare owners that own someplace else but not Carambola timeshare owner. Let me know if you find out anything when you visit. We leave in less than 6 weeks.


----------



## Aurora27 (Feb 26, 2013)

*Carambola - now Renaissance*

Did anyone have any problems with getting access to their timeshare?  I have not been able to go the last couples years.  I am not hearing back from anyone and I have paid maintenance fees.


----------

